# Favourite recipe using cheese!



## NYBrit (Jan 28, 2007)

Ok after my egg post got so many good ideas how about your favourite recipes using cheese.  My wife and I love cheese and would love to get some more ideas!


----------



## sattie (Jan 28, 2007)

My fav is cheesy jalapeno cheddar grits.  I never thought I would be so impressed with this dish....  I fix it about once a week and the leftovers are wonderful!!!

I cut this recipe in half for 2 folks:

Grits:

1 cup grits
4 cups water or stock
salt

Cook grits till creamy.  20 minutes for traditional grits, 4 for instant.

Add to cooked grits:

1 stick of butter
1 or 2 diced jalapenos (habaneros and serranos work great)
2 cups grated cheddar cheese (I use sharp)
3 eggs beaten and tempered
fresh cracked pepper 
1 T chopped cilantro (optional)

I save a small bit of the cheddar cheese to sprinkle on top before baking.

Pour into a baking dish and cook for 35 minutes at 350.  To brown the top, turn to broil for last few minutes of baking.


----------



## auntdot (Jan 28, 2007)

My gosh, cheese is my favorite food and can be used in most foods.

Except seafood, just don't know of many seafoods that go well with cheese, it can be used in almost any dish.

Eggs, sure.  The frittata, scrambled eggs, or the omelet.  Or the souffle, a cheese souffle is an item of beauty.

But toss it on chili, on a hot dog, make a Yorkshire buck or a Welsh rarebit, or mix some with the fixin's for a meatloaf, or put it in a salad.  And of course with pasta.  The list is endless.

And one can change the entire taste of a dish depending upon the cheese used.

Toss some gorgonzola into a salad and it will be a lot different than if one adds feta (love them both).

Or the simple grilled cheese sandwich.  Can anything be better with some hearty tomato soup on a cold evening?

Cheese recipes, I am afraid I have none and have a kazillion.  Will add a cheese to almost anything, except, again, for most seafood.  Just can't merge the two successfully.

Anyway, there will be a lot more folks along to get specific I would guess.

Take care and God bless.


----------



## mudbug (Jan 28, 2007)

chili relenos
homemade mac and cheese
fondue
cheesecake
quesadillas

I love cheese, except for the bleu ones.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 28, 2007)

Pimiento & Cheese   with plenty of garlic!!


----------



## sattie (Jan 28, 2007)

Oh, here is another.... salt and pepper a nice tenderloin filet and sear nicely in a cast iron skillet, top with a pat of Boursin cheese just before serving.... scrumptious!!!!


----------



## boufa06 (Jan 28, 2007)

Types of cheese used for different dishes:

Feta - Greek salad, spinach, leek, and pumpkin pies
Cream cheese - cheese cake
Cheddar - baked dishes
Mozzarella - pizzas


----------



## VeraBlue (Jan 28, 2007)

Either homemade ravioli or lasagna....

or...cheese dumplings in wonton wrappers

or...Canoli

or...cheesecake

or...cassata cake.....

Or just a real good quality cheddar directly from vermont with pretzels right off the steet vendor's cart.

Or a goat cheese and strawberry omelet.

Or an apple cheddar omelet.

Or layered between grilled vegetables for a napolean

Or sprinkled on polenta..

Too many, way too many


----------



## Robo410 (Jan 28, 2007)

mac and cheese
lasagna
pizza
quiche
you name it
and by the way...feta goes well with shrimp, and cheddar is awesome with clams.


----------



## VeraBlue (Jan 28, 2007)

Robo410 said:
			
		

> mac and cheese
> lasagna
> pizza
> quiche
> ...




Mac & Cheese!   I forgot that.   I use enough cheese in mac and cheese that every mouse in a 10 mile radius has to go on rations for a month.

I never did care much for cheese with seafood, with the exception of a bit of ricotta on a seafood pizza.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 28, 2007)

As far as seafood and cheese goes I can think of seafood risotto - this is one time cheese and seafood go quite nicely together.  Or an Alfredo with scallops and andouille sausage.

Take a serving size piece of kielbasa and split in half (but not all the way).  Open as much as you can and top with mashed potatoes, top the mashed potatoes with LOTS of shredded cheddar cheese and bake in oven 350 degrees F. for 30 or so minutes.

Love cheese grits - it even makes those little packets of grits taste good (sort of).


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jan 29, 2007)

As far as cheese goes, I use all different types in nearly everything & anything. I also love purchasing different varieties from well-stocked cheese counters & enjoying them on their own with crackers, fruit, & vino.

As far as my favorite dishes where cheese is the star ingredient, I'd have to say cheese fondue, & mozzarella en carrozza (the predecessor to the commercial mozzarella stick).


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jan 29, 2007)

Honestly, among my repartoire it would be faster to count the dishes which do not contain cheeses... 
We are total cheeseheads, favourite recipes using cheese would be too many to count!!


----------



## lulu (Jan 29, 2007)

Ditto what everybody else said, cheese on {almost} everything please! But I suppose I love the best that cheese s a meal in itself with fruit or crudite and good bread or crackers and a beautiful wine, that there aasre always MORE cheeses to try.  And when its miserable outside and one doesn't want to cook cheese on toast, I like it best with a generous dunking in balsamic vinegar, it always fills the gap, or my families variation, I have posted before which we call Catsick....cheese, a tin of sardines, tomato ketchup and Worcester sauce, all forked together and shoved on toast under the grill.  Looks foul, tastes grerat!

Cheese......mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## NYBrit (Jan 29, 2007)

My wife makes the most wonderful baked ziti.  She uses her secret ingredients which includes lots of cheese, namely mozzarella and ricotta.  But, boy whatever she puts in there sure makes a big difference!


----------



## Snoop Puss (Jan 29, 2007)

Absolutely my favourite, apart from all my other favourites of course, is aubergine parmigiana with fontina cheese in the layers and parmesan on the top.

Then of course I love this souffléed macaroni cheese recipe with mascarpone, gruyere and parmesan: Souffleed Macaroni Cheese from Delia Online

And I love any Greek pie with feta cheese in.

Brie and gherkin on granary bread sandwich.

Goats cheese melted on toast served with a salad of red-tinged lettuce and sun-dried tomatoes. Dressing made of bits of bacon fried in  olive oil and then turn off the flame and add balsamic vinegar to the pan while it's still warm - stand back the fumes are a bit strong when you add the vinegar.

In fact, I'd be quite happy with a recipe that consisted of a slice of cheese and a few black olives and a piece of granary bread spread with salted butter.


----------



## karadekoolaid (Jan 29, 2007)

I'd have to go for my favourite comfort dish - Cauliflower Cheese. Cooked cauli, potato and a little onion with huge quantities of grated Farmhouse Cheddar, a pinch of nutmeg, topped with a few rounds of tomato and breadcrumbs, baked in the oven till brown. 

Having said that, after yesterday's BBQ we pulled out a piece of Brie, a piece of Camembert, a Petit Livarot ( stank to high heaven!) a little Bleu d'Auvergne and some delicious goat cheese from Normandie; fresh crusty bread and butter; a glass of robust red wine. Heaven on a plate!


----------



## SierraCook (Jan 30, 2007)

Here are a few of my favorites that have some of my favorite cheeses.  

Hot and spicy artichoke dip - Parmesan cheese
Mexican pizza - cheddar
Green chile enchilada casserole - Monterey jack or pepper jack
Turkey sage meatball sandwiches - provolone or mozzarella


----------



## NYBrit (Jan 31, 2007)

My cooking seems so boring after reading what you lot get up to in the kitchen!


----------



## karadekoolaid (Jan 31, 2007)

NYBrit said:
			
		

> My cooking seems so boring after reading what you lot get up to in the kitchen!


 
It's called "passion" ! 

Keep inventing in the kitchen and one day it will grab you firmly and never let go!!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jan 31, 2007)

I love cheese in everything.But as some others said an assortment of cheese (room temp)with crackers. fruit etc is great.Or a great melted brie.A  meal in its self. But I think my biggest favorite would be a huge antipasto platter,cheese,crackers,olives,pepperoncini,artichokes,salamis and so on , or swiss raclette with all the sides or cheese fondue


----------



## NYBrit (Jan 31, 2007)

My wife and I are already experimenting and getting more creative.  She makes a great baked ziti and the other day I baked some chicken nuggets then stir fried some mixed veggies with a few spices and added the chicken nuggets into the mix.  It came out great!


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 1, 2007)

I love chese 

baked macaroni and cheese is my fave...
I make mine like this:
1 8 oz box of mac.
3cups cheese 1 cup reserved
2tbs. cornstarch 
2 tbs. butter
2 cups milk
1/2 cup bread crumbs...

what you do is boil and drain mac. like the box says to do.
mean while bring your butter, milk ,and cornstarch to a boil add salt
pepper if you like, boil stirring constantly for 1 minute,
pour this over cooked mac. add your cheese stir till combined,
pour into a 2 quart baking dish top with bread crumbs and cheese
bake at 375 for about 35 minutes.


----------



## YT2095 (Feb 1, 2007)

I can honestly say that there`s no cheese I don`t like other than cottage cheese and the likes, and almost all recipes that use cheese will be eaten 

I don`t really has A fave to be honest.
(not really helpfull is it, sorry)

onions cooked in melted cheese and then spread quickly on fresh bread while it`s still hot and pliable is ever so nice though


----------



## NYBrit (Feb 1, 2007)

"onions cooked in melted cheese and then spread quickly on fresh bread while it`s still hot and pliable is ever so nice though "

Interesting idea.  I'll have to try that!!


----------

